# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  .~.~.~ ولادة بدون صراخ وبأقل الآلام ~.~.~.

## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،
هذا يعتبر أول موضوع كتبته بقلمي وإضافات الأخوات في تجمع الحوامل، 
لا أعرف هل مكانه مناسب هنا أم أنكن لا تنشرن مثل هذه المواضيع لكني سأضعه للفائدة
ولو غير مناسب احذفوه





إن الحمد لله نحمده ، و نستعينه ، ونستغفره ، ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا ، ومن سيئات أعمالنا .
من يهده الله فلا مضل له ، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له ، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له .وأ شهد أ ن محمداً عبدُه و رسولُه .

أما بعد

فمما لا يخفى علينا أنّ للولادة آلاما شديدة لا تطيقها أي امرأة، وتتمنى لو تجد أي وسيلة كانت للتخلص من هذه الآلام، وإن لم تجد فإنها تنفث عن نفسها بإخراج هذه الآلام على هيئة صراخ، فتصرخ وتصرخ وتصرخ حتى ترهق وتنهك نفسها ومع ذلك لا تخف الآلام بل قد تزيد مع كثرة الصراخ.



لذلك في موضوعنا هذا سنحاول:
1-  أن نعينك على التحكم في مشاعرك لتتجنبي الصراخ وذلك عن طريق معرفة هدي السلف في التعامل مع الآلام.
2-  إعطاءك إرشادات وتمارين رياضية ستساعد بعون الله على تخفيف آلام الطلق
3-  سنسرد تجارب لنساء ولدن بدون صراخ لتعلمي أن هناك من يستطيع التحكم في صوته والتفريج عن نفسه بطرق لا يوجد بها صراخ



كانت بداية هذا الموضوع عندما كنا – مجموعة من الحوامل – نتناقش صعوبة  الولادة حيث أن الرحم لا يفتح عند الكثيرات منا وغالبا ما نلد بعد التاسع،  فقيل لنا أن معظم الأطباء رجحوا أنها حالة نفسية وخوف، واضطراب بالهرمونات  ... ويجب معالجة هذا الأمر عبر تصبير الحامل واظهار كل العطف والحنان  لها...

وكان مما استنتجناه من المناقشة أنه مع بداية الشهرالتاسع، نقوم بما يلي:
- الدعاء بتيسير الولادة
 - الاهتمام بالهدوء النفسي والتدرب على التنفس العميق من أجل الولادة
- أكل رطب (فوائد الرطب – هنا)
- المشي
- تلاوة القرآن آناء الليل والنهار مع صلاة القيام

وكان مما تكلمنا فيه أنه إذا حصلنا على السكينة والاطمئنان، كان من السهل أن تستقر نفسياتنا وبعون الله تتيسر ولادتنا. 
لكن كيف السبيل للحصول على السكينة والاطمئنان في وقت تداهمنا فيه آلام كتلك ؟؟
الإجابة في قول الله عز وجل: { الا بِذِكْرِ اللَّهِ تَطْمَئِنُّ الْقُلُوبُ} سورة الرعد
والذكر هنا لا يكون باللسان فقط وإنما تلاوة القرآن باللسان وتدبره واستشعاره في القلب



الأمر الآخر هو الصبر واحتساب الآلام واللجوء لله عز وجل ومناجاته في وقت الشدة (وقت الولادة)
وعدم اتباع الهوى في التعبير عن مشاعرنا بالصراخ. وإنما نستعين بالله ونأخذ  بالأسباب التي تخفف من آلامنا ونحول صراخاتنا إلى أدعية وذكر
فبدلاً من الصراخ وقول آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ  آآآآآآآآآآه
فليكن قولنا: لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 
(فهو المتحكم في كل شيء ذو القوة والقادر على تخفيف ما نحن فيه)
وليكن قولنا: لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين أستغفرك وأتوب إليك 
(أليس هذا أفضل وقت للاستغفار وخصوصا أنه سيكون خارج من القلب، فلعلها تكون  آخر كلمات ننطق بها في هذه الدنيا، فلتكن كلماتنا هي الاستغفار وليس  الصراخ)
وغيرها وغيرها من الأذكار التي قد ترفعنا درجة عند الله عز وجل



أتذكر احدى الأخوات، فتاة كانت في السابعة عشر من عمرها ذهبت لتضع مولودها الأول  وكان لسانها لا يفتر عن الدعاء وسؤال الله عز وجل أن ييسر أمرها وأنه لا  ملجأ لها سواه وقد تأثر جميع من حولها بدعائها لدرجة أنهم كانوا يبكون
فما بالك بنا نحن النسوة خصوصا من ولدت مرة واثنتين وثلاثة، ألا نستطيع أن نهتدي بتلك الفتاة ؟؟

حتى مريم بنت عمران عليها السلام، في أشد آلامها وهي بمفردها بالصحراء ماذا فعلت؟؟
كانت في أشد حالاتها وحيدة وخائفة من ظنون أهلها وكان تصرفها الوحيد هو مناجاة الله عز وجل وليس الصراخ والعويل

وهناك من القصص الكثير لأخوات لم يصرخن وإليكِ بعضها ممن عرفنهن ومازلن يعشن بيننا حتى يومنا هذا:

* أخت أتت لتلد في نفس المستشفى التي  كنت بها - وما شاء الله لم تأخذ سوى دقائق معدودة ثم ولدت - وقدر الله أنها  كانت في نفس غرفتي بعد الولادة. فقالت أنها كانت في الحمام - أعزكم الله -  ولمست شيء كرأس الجنين من أسفل فقدمت مسرعة للمستشفى وفي الطريق نزل ماء  الجنين، وعندما حاولت الممرضات وضعها على سرير الانتظار وجدوا أن الجنين  على الأبواب فأخذوها مسرعين لغرفة الولادة ولم أسمع لها صوتاً منذ لحظة  دخولها وحتى بعد ولادتها.

* وحكت لنا أخت أخرى قائلة: من  الحالات الجميلة التي مرت معنا، كنت كالعادة أداوم في قسم الطوارىء, وأرى  الحالات التي عندنا, فإذا بامرأة حامل تجلس على مقعد الانتظار, ولا أدري  فعلاً من كانت تنتظر. فوصلت لنا حالة في نفس الوقت, طفل قد وقع وكسر يده,  والدم يخرج بغزارة, فهذه المرأة الحامل رأت كل المشهد, وبدأت بالولادة  مباشرة, وبدون أن يعرف أحد منا - الأطباء - ذلك إلا حين أقدم أحد المنتظرين  على مناداتنا والقول لنا أنها تلد !! والعجيب أنها ولدت مباشرة, وحين  وصلنا للاهتمام بها كان الطفل قد بدأ بالخروج, فحملناها بحرص, وأخذناها  لغرفة الولادة, وكانت من أغرب الولادات التي رأيتها في حياتي



إذن فالحل هو الصبر واحتساب آلامنا واللجوء لله عز وجل

وها هو موضوع به من الآثار الجميلة ومواقف من هدي الصحابة وأحاديث للرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام تحثنا على الصبر وعدم الشكوى من الآلام
الصبر على المرض واحتساب الأجر عند الله



وبعد أن تذكرت كل منا حملها السابق، ذكرت بعض الأخوات أنهن قمن ببعض التمارين التي ساعدت على تخفيف الآلام مما أعانهن على تحمل الألم وعدم الصراخ.

فقالت إحداهن: أنا لم اصرخ وكنت أحاول أن أتنفس زفيرا طويلا وبقوة وبعدها أدعي ربنا

وقالت الأخرى: تذكرت أنا أيضا أني لما  بدأت أصرخ وأصرخ وأحسست بأنّ الجنين بدأ يريد الدفع صرخت الممرضة التي معي  وقالت لي لا ليس الآن لا تدفعي حتى تأتي الطبيبة وبدل ذلك تنفسي بعمق  شهيــــق ثم زفيــــر، فسبحان الله في ذلك الوقت خفت حدة الآلام جدا جدا  وفي نفس الوقت استطعت أن أنتظر حتى تصل الطبيبة

نصيحة لمن اقتربت ولادتها، 
إذا داهمتك الآلام الشديدة عليك بذكر الله تعالى ثم التنفس العميييييق
خذي شهيـــق طويـــل لحد ما خلاص، ثم زفيـــــر طويل إلى أن تفرغي كل ما عندك من الهواء
ربما يبدو الأمر تافها لكنه مجرب فعلا وهو أفضل وسيلة للتغلب على الآلام بإذن الله



وهذا مقال وجدناه للولادة بدون ألم:




> كيف تستعدين لولادتك؟
> هناك العديد من الحوامل بتخاف من الولادة وتصاب بأوهام ما لها حد
> فاذا كنتي عزيزتي تخافين من الولادة فانت تصبحين متشنجة بدل ان تكوني في  وضع استرخاء وانعكاس الحالة النفسية على الجسد معروفة حتى الاحصائيات تظهر  هذا
> وتصيب الحامل اضطرابات هضمية وتقرح المعدة الناتج عن الانفعال والحزن والخوف وان معظم هذه الحالات تكون مصدرها نفسي
> اذن عليك العناية بالفكر وبالنفس من اجل معالجة الجسد وهذه هي القاعدة
> الولادة بدون خوف.
> فعندما نكون سعداء نشعر اننا في صحة جيدة ، والولادة حدث سعيد في الحياة تصوري هذا الحدث الجميل لتصلي الى الاسترخاء وسهولة الولادة
> ويمكنك تجنب الخوف بتجنب أسبابه
> 
> ...


انتهى





وهنا بعض الروابط المفيدة ببعض التمارين الرياضية اثناء الحمل وفيما بعد الولادة

الأخت المغربية جزء 1: حصص رياضية للحوامل ان شاء الله

الأخت المغربية جزء 2: حصص رياضية للاخوات اللواتي ولدن قريبا

 

وتلك بعض طرق التنفس أثناء الولادة



> طرق التنفس أثناء الولادة  Breathing patterns during labor
> يساعد التنفس بالطريقة الصحيحة أثناء الولادة على تخفيف ألم الولادة ، و كذلك يسهل عملية الولادة نفسها.
> 
> طرق التنفس أثناء المرحلة الأولى من الولادة:
> التنفس البطيء Slow breathing:
> ابدئي التنفس ببطء عند الشعور بانقباضات الرحم القوية التي تجعلك لا  تستطيعي المشي. عند بداية انقباضات الرحم ( الطلقة ) خذي نفس عميق من الأنف  ببطء ثم أخرجي هواء الزفير من الفم كأنك تتنهدي بعمق. استخدمي هذه الطريقة  في التنفس مادامت تساعدك و تقلل الألم . و إذا لم تأتى بنتيجة معكي غيري  إلى طريقة أخرى.
> ...........
> التنفس السريع الخفيف Light accelerated breathing:
> أغلب السيدات تستخدم هذه الطريقة في بعض الأوقات من المرحلة النشطة للولادة  Active Phase Of Labor. يتم التنفس سريعا سطحيا ليس بعمق من الفم بمعدل  شهيق و زفير واحد في الثانية. يكون الشهيق في هدوء و الزفير بصوت مسموع.  اجعلي قوة الانقباضات الرحمية ( الطلقة ) هي التي توجهك متى تستخدمي التنفس  السريع الخفيف.
> ...


انتهى






همسة أخيرة من إحدى الأخوات: متى تتوقفنّ عن الصلاة .
و هذا السؤال سألته لزوجة فضيلة الشيخ / مشهور حسن آل سلمان صديق والدي .  فأجابتني بأن الحامل لا تتوقف عن الصلاة حتى ترى الدم و تكون لديها علامات  الولادة من طلق و مخاض .
أمّا إذا كان هُناك دم فقط فتُصلي . و إن كان هُناك ألم طلق فقط فأيّضاً تُصلي .
فلا تتوقف المرأة عن الصلاة إلا بوجود الطلق و الدم معاً .
ثمّ قالت لي سُبحان الله مع شدّة التعب إلّا أن الصلاة يُريح الحامل كثيراً خاصّة أنها تكون بحاجة شديدة لعون الله عزّ و جل .

 

وبعد أن انتهينا من موضوعنا 
فما رأيكن يا غاليات بأن تشاركن بتجاربكن وتجارب من تعرفن في ولادات بدون صراخ
وكيف تم التغلب على موضوع الصراخ؟؟

سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت أستغفرك وأتوب إليك

جزى الله خيرا الأخوات في "تجمع الحوامل" بمنتدى أخوات طريق الإسلام على مجهودهن في هذا العمل
وجزاها الله خيرا الأخت أمونة على المساعدة في تصميم الفواصل والهيدر

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

جزاك الله خير الجزاء..عسى الله ييسر لك ولادتك...شكراً لك..

----------


## مروة عاشور

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,

بارك الله فيكِ أتممت قراءة الموضوع أخيرًا وحقًا انتفعت به, وسبحان الذي جعل ذلك الألم معينًا للمرأة على الوضع, مع قدرتها على تحمل تلك الآلام.
وأذكر إحدى النساء تروي قصتها بل معاناتها في الوضع والتي تتلخص في أنها لا تشعر بألم المخاض!
وفي كل مرة تتحير كيف ستعلم أنها ساعات الوضع, ذكرتْ أنها كادت أن تفقد ابنتها عندما أتاها المخاض وهي لا تعلم!
ومن لطف الله بها أن قدّر ذلك في موعد زيارتها الأسبوعية للطبيبة المختصة والتي دُهشت أنها حالة وضع متأخرة والأم لا تدري!!

فسبحان من قدر كل شيء وأحكمه !

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

اللهم آمين للدعوات وبورك في مشاركة التجارب
سبحان الله ليس هناك من يرضى بحاله
من يتألم لا يرغب في التألم ومن لا يتألم يرغب في التألم

أسعدني مروركن يا غاليات وسامحوني على طول الموضوع

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

من وجهة نظري أنا مما يعين بإذن الله على تحمل آلام الولادة هو أنك لا تخبرين لا قريب ولا بعيد بموعد ولادتك أو ذهابك للولادة أنا في ولاداتي كلها لاأخبر أحداً مهما كان وأتحمل آلام الولادة وبعد الولادة أنسى الألم لأني فرحانة بأني سأفاجأ والديّ وأفرحهما ومن يعز علي وفي ولادتي الأخيرة لم أخبر حتى زوجي وضعني في المستشفى بأنه تنويم فقط ودخلت الولادة وولدت ثم بشرته وبشرت أهلي وأهله..فكانت الولادة متيسرة نوعاً ما لأني كنت متشوقة متى أولد حتى أُبشر..

----------

